# Virtual Rome



## Kostmayer (Jun 12, 2007)

Some one just sent me a link to this site. Its a 3D simulation of Rome,  June 21st, 320 AD, created by the University of Virginia.

RomeReborn1.0


----------



## The Ace (Jun 12, 2007)

Bit late for my taste, but fascinating nevertheless.


----------

